# Getting ready for something crazy



## VotTak (Apr 30, 2017)

Ok,.... so I stabilized it as a whole piece than cut it in slices. After that it will go for additional stabilizing. Here is a result after cut:

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 30, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 30, 2017)

What are we looking at here, pork ribs?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm strangely feeling hungry....


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 30, 2017)

I was thinking small bacon, Barry. Cool looking and now anxious to know what it really is.


----------



## VotTak (Apr 30, 2017)

Mammoth tooth

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (May 1, 2017)




----------



## rdabpenman (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Wildthings (May 1, 2017)

Awesome. Love mammoth tooth


----------



## VotTak (May 1, 2017)

it is just too brittle.... just get those pieces out after second stabilization... Now I'm waiting for epoxy to arrive to prepare blanks out of these pieces which will involve additional cutting... than drilling.... than turning... and each step may end up with just an unusable pieces.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 2, 2017)




----------



## VotTak (May 3, 2017)

this is how it looks like after second stabilization:

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2017)

VotTak said:


> it is just too brittle.... and each step may end up with just an unusable pieces.



If you end up with bits n pieces, you can always put em in a casting. I bet they would still be cool looking...


----------



## VotTak (May 3, 2017)

what I would like to end up is to get couple of blanks and some cutoffs which I would use for something small and/or cast... But that is just a goal. And in case of failure ... as you said I will have to use it for casting.
It is just a piece of very old rock.... Unfortunately I do not have an experience to work with it... If I will not do anything I will not gain any experience... So, I'll take a risk and proceed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blaineo (May 3, 2017)

what in the hell is Mammoth tooth??? Or is it literally a mammoth's tooth?? LOL Also...where do I get some??? :P


----------



## VotTak (May 3, 2017)

it is literally a mammoth tooth which was sitting in the ground since mammoth died... many thousands years. It is fossilized tooth... I saw a lots of posts that people found mammoth tooth in USA... all over the country.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 3, 2017)

UMM Pizza rolls stacked between cheese!!


----------



## VotTak (May 6, 2017)

Finally cut the blanks, glue in tubes, square blanks and started turning

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spinartist (May 6, 2017)

Lasagna!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 6, 2017)

How does it cut? Is it like antler?


----------



## VotTak (May 6, 2017)

Like stone....


----------



## VotTak (May 7, 2017)

Finally:

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist (May 7, 2017)

Now that right there is at least a $200 pen!!!! WOW!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (May 7, 2017)

Beautiful pen! Got any idea what accounts for the red in the tooth? is that dye you added?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## VotTak (May 7, 2017)

It is dye. Tooth itself was pretty much white with yellow tissues... I thought it might be more colorful with red. Another tooth I made in blue... One is still untouched and I think to try in clear.


----------



## blaineo (Jun 15, 2017)

Good gawd!? That's awesome!!!! Time to find me some!!! LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 15, 2017)

Hey Steve, what are you using to cut the tooth after casting? If you could find out how the Brits turned all that rock that they use to make the London Bridge now spanning the Colorado River in Havasu City, Arizona, it might aid you in your quest. Nothing wrong with what you're doing now, but you are treading new ground that none of us have tried yet because I haven't seen anyone post any pictures of a turned rock yet. 

That pen has some exceptional colors, and I'm colorblind. hehehe. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## VotTak (Jun 16, 2017)

Cutting it with diamond saw blades.BTW... this is a bit away from the topic... Yesterday I tried to turn couple of pens. It has been long time(couple months) since I turned pen from ":normal": blanks..... I found out it is so easy to turn wood... wow!!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 16, 2017)

VotTak said:


> Cutting it with diamond saw blades.*BTW... this is a bit away from the topic*... Yesterday I tried to turn couple of pens. It has been long time(couple months) since I turned pen from ":normal": blanks..... I found out it is so easy to turn wood... wow!!


 
I don't think it's off topic. In order to get to the final piece you are making, you have to start somewhere. Cutting is part of the process, whether it's using a regular saw, or a diamond saw. What I was leading up to a comment you made, "*It is just a piece of very old rock.... Unfortunately I do not have an experience to work with it... If I will not do anything I will not gain any experience... So, I'll take a risk and proceed". *

Turning is turning, whether it's wood, or rock. I'm just trying to give a little insight on how you might fare better. Rock has been turned for centuries, so it's not a big mystery. 
You still made a beautiful pen. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Jun 16, 2017)

I'd have to find the ad again, but there's a place over in Boulder that was selling alabaster and lime chunks. $1/lb if I recall correctly. We have a turned alabaster vase (pretty small) so the thought crossed my mind to give it a try but I've not gotten around to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 16, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 16, 2017)

Nice pairing with the kit  beautiful pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 16, 2017)

Egyptians been turning stone for millennia. And still being done is same way.


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 16, 2017)

Even in Indiana - I would not want to know the cost of insurance on that guy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 16, 2017)

Today, Lathes and carbide tools. Alabaster and Soapstone are cool. I want to do some Austin Chalk also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 16, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> Today, Lathes and carbide tools. Alabaster and Soapstone are cool. I want to do some Austin Chalk also.
> View attachment 129532 View attachment 129533


@Mike Hill Mike - I have some alabaster pieces if you want to try one. Send me your addy. 2 drill cores about 4 or 5" long. I've always heard the best lathe to turn it on is someone else's...  
One is grey and the other that more whitish and tan color you traditionally think of with alabaster. Let me know which you would prefer...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 19, 2017)

Hmmm. Already round - the only pieces I have to play with are square. I'm game. 

Might make a few points with the wife. One of her collections is old alabaster lamps, compotes, fruit, vases, and carvings. I make her carved stone books, but have not had any alabaster book sized. Can't find local. Bought some new carving tools, I need to try out - probably on soapstone because we have a few soapstone bedwarmers reserved for bookcarvings. Did one big one of marble - that sucker was hard - don't want to do another of those again. 

I'll send my addy.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

